# New and Nervous



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi everyone. Am new to you all. Was reading some of your postings and you all seem so supportive, which is great. Although family and friends are good, sometimes even I get fed up of the sound of my own voice going on about IVF etc, so it will be good to talk to you lot, and give them lot a rest.

Heres a bit about me. Am married to a great fella, I am 31 and he's 42, and we've been together for 14 years.

I had a lap about four years ago and was diagnosed with endometriosis. Had another test which showed wrecked fallopian tube on left and damaged on right. Tried Clomid whilst waiting for IVF, (although ovulating OK), and didnt enjoy being on that. Started 1st IVF last March / April. Positive preg test, but pregnancy did not last and miscarried really early at 3 weeks in May. Only had two embryos, so I will have to start all over again and try second cyle. Lost my mum to Leukemia in June, and am having a hard time with it all, so have given the whole IVF thing a break. I also have a query Polycystic Ovaries, and a large cyst covering my left ovary. They have drained this twice, (eeuukk!) but to no avail, so I will have to get that taken out before my next IVF starts. (something to look forward to.... NOT!!)

Am hoping to get the ball rolling, and try to get this done before Christmas, so we can try again for baba in the New Year.

Gosh, that was a bit longer than I realised, hope I havent bored you all to death. It would be great to hear from anyone in similar position, or just anyone who wants to talk to me.

Thanks for all of your ears,

Love Nik. xx


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Nik,

Wow, you've been through the mill a bit haven't you?!  Glad you've found FF I'm pretty new to this place myself!  I don't blame you taking a break for a while though, I've done the same thing.

Me (30) DH (33) we're just about to start our 6th attempt at IVF in December.  Our problem is me having blocked tubes.  We've had 2 positives which the same as you ended in a miscarriage, 1 at 4 weeks, 1 at 7 weeks.  We had all of the miscarriage tests done which came back negative and then in January this year I had my right tube removed and my left one re-opened.  This was because they kept on filling up with fluid (hydrosalpinx) which they thought might be leaking into the womb and killing the embryos.  

It's been over a year since our last cycle of IVF and I'm now ready and raring to go again but a little nervous!!

I hope you manage to get your op sorted out before Christmas and then get yourself ready for your next go at IVF.  Make sure you have plenty to drink over Christmas and New Year cos you won't be able to when you're pregnant!!!

Good luck, hope it all goes to plan!

Love,

Andrea xxxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Welcome to ff, This site is definatly a gret place for us girls (and guys) going through the stresses of infertility. You can get alot of info, listen to other peoples stories, get things off your chest etc.
Sorry to hear youve had a bad time recently, its probaley a good idea to take some time for yourself and your husband to enjoy each other.
I like yourself have one completely messed up tube and one damaged which they tried to clear a while ago, also i have pcos. Theres lots of girls in similar situations on here, explore the main board and u will find threads for damaged tubes and pcos.
There good to read as theres lots of information there.
Im not the most informed one myself on these sujects as im still learning it all as its kind of new (ish) to me and/or im kinda slow on picking things up!  
but if u wanna ask me anything or just wanna chat to sum1 in a similar situation then just mail me. 
Luck and laughter


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

Nik

I don't know much about ivf, but I thought I'd just drop a line to say hang in there! 

I am a new chic too, and everyone is really supportive here, even if you ask silly things!  

take care and lots of luck your way  

Rach x


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi nik nik,i lost my mum to a sudden brain haemmorage in feb2000,the same month dh and i were dx,its tough ,it will take you a while to settle down after a huge loss like that but it does get easier.Wish you all the best for the future,things can only get better hun.tc .skye


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Nik,

Welcome to FF!  No need to feel nervous, everyone is so friendly here and you will get tons of support.

Good Luck.

Laine x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Nik

Welcome to ff sorry to hear of your mums passing we are all here for you hun hope to chat soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Nik

Welcome to fertility friends

I hope that u find lots of help and support on the site, i know i have

I am really sorry to hear of ur loss of ur mother

I too am an endo and pcos lady.

Why not come and join the endo ladies on the endo chit chat post which is situated on the inbetweenies, we are all really friendly honest we are!!

I cant help with any queries regarding ivf unfortunately but over on the endo buddies theres a few that may be able to.

I hope that ur able to get ur cyst sorted out before christmas so ur ready to go for ur cycle in Janurary

Love and best wishes
Emily and Tiggerxx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi

Just sending you another hug ,....

I have both tubes blocked and also PCOS  .. I have had 4 cysts so far this year  .. Haven't hadn't any drained  , 2 burst and the others I had surgery for .. loads of adhesions etc  ...

Its strange though cos doctors and scans say I have PCOS  , but I don't have the other side issues ( hairiness etc ) .. 

I am in London , where are you having treatment ?

This is a wonderful site , You can get it all out of your system .. ( give the other half a break !! )


Hugs and wishes 

Wanda 
X x X


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Nik Nak,

talking of other half's... we also have a mens room where your fella can also release his stress & tension and chat to other guys going through this process, why not get him to register too? The more he finds out the better he's able to support you!

Best of luck with your future treatment, wishing you all the   in the world

As always...

Catch


----------

